# Fire TV Cube



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I ordered one of these (on sale for $79  ) for my living room TV and it is out for delivery.  I have been accessing streaming services via my Sony CD player/surround sound system but it's not upgraded often and their access is mainly to Netflix and Amazon, no Hulu.  I toyed with the idea of just buying a new smart TV with the streaming apps built in but my current one, though 11 years old, still has a good picture quality and has worked fine so I think I'll try the Fire Cube for a while before looking seriously at new TVs.  By the way if you subscribe to the music streaming service, Spotify Premium, you can get Hulu for free now.  Anyone have a Fire TV Cube and, if so, what do you think of it?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought one when they first came out.  I'm not a big fan.  I think my Fire TV (2nd gen maybe) was better.  The voice controls are spotty and some of the settings just don't work.  To be fair, I don't use the TV in my office that often so it's very possible that they have done some updates and it's improved.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I still have an early generation (1st?) of the Fire TV.  Works fine.  My TV is older also, but I'm happy with it.  Thought about upgrading the Fire TV to later generation / Cube.  Improvements make it worth the upgrade?

Before I got the Fire TV I tried streaming through my TiVo.  It was a while ago.  That was bad.  Very limited number of streaming apps worked on it.  Now years later TiVo has probably improved streaming, but no reason for me to try.

I also have an Apple TV.  I prefer the Fire TV.  The Fire TV remote is more comfortable in the hand, easier to operate.  And the last time Apple did a software upgrade on the Apple TV, I got the "white screen of death" on my TV.  (I think they call it that.). I haven't called AppleCare about it yet.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Update. I received the Fire tv cube and got it set up with my tv.  The Cube can control the tv, change channels, raise or lower the volume, etc. via Alexa.  My one problem (and it’s not really related to the Cube) is my tv has only two HDMI jacks and I need four.  I bought a “switcher” which is designed to switch the tv input from cable to Cube or my A/V sound system.  I’ve not been able to get that device to work seamlessly with the A/V system so I lose the surround sound when watching via the Cube which is disappointing.  I plan to repeat the setup to see if it is my error or if my A/V system just doesn’t play well with newfangled gadgets.  I’m still learning what it can do but so far the Cube is great and I’m happy with my purchase.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Update. I received the Fire tv cube and got it set up with my tv. The Cube can control the tv, change channels, raise or lower the volume, etc. via Alexa. My one problem (and it's not really related to the Cube) is my tv has only two HDMI jacks and I need four. I bought a "switcher" which is designed to switch the tv input from cable to Cube or my A/V sound system. I've not been able to get that device to work seamlessly with the A/V system so I lose the surround sound when watching via the Cube which is disappointing. I plan to repeat the setup to see if it is my error or if my A/V system just doesn't play well with newfangled gadgets. I'm still learning what it can do but so far the Cube is great and I'm happy with my purchase.


I have the same problem insofar as my TV has only 2 HDMI ports. Got a "switcheroo" also. TiVo is also part of my whole TV set-up. I need 4 HDMI ports in total -- TiVo, Fire TV, Apple TV, DVD player. I don't have any special speaker involved.

When I'm watching plain ol' TV, it runs through TiVo. If I want to stream via Fire TV or Apple TV, I have to switch to those using switcheroo remote (and back again to TiVo) and then start using Fire TV or Apple TV remotes. If I want to watch a DVD from TiVo start, I just turn on DVD player with that remote (and off). Don't have to change with the switcheroo remote.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I tried repeating the setup but the A/V system still will not cooperate.  When I’m watching via Directv’s Genie box it works fine.  It’s only when using the Cube that the sound changes from the A/V system to the TV’s speakers.  In reading reviews about the switcher I purchased this seems to be a common problem, especially with older A/V systems such as mine.  I can live with it for a couple of months as I plan to buy a new tv and sound bar when the 2019 tv’s become available.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a switch box from Kinivo which someone from here recommended. Also got a couple small speakers to use with my laptop from there. I called Kinivo for some tech help. Good customer service -- very helpful.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Then I am going to run updates on mine and see if it's gotten any better.
Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Same here, I think, regarding sound.  I have both Fire TV and Apple TV.  When I switch to either of them using the switch box, the sound from my TV is too loud.  For Fire TV, I have to lower sound using my TiVo remote.  There is sound control on the Apple TV remote.  Then do the opposite when switching back to TV / TiVo.

I don't think I said upthread -- when I switch from TV / TiVo to DVD player, I don't have to switch via switch box.  Just turn on / off DVD player.  Sound volume stays the same.


----------

